# Possibly Pregnant



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

So I acquired two young females from some jerks that could/would not take proper care of their rats. They are "two or three" months old and were housed with a young male. One other girl from their litter was pregnant and another had given birth the morning I met these people. I am pretty sure the little gals I took are going to be pregnant as well. I'm concerned because I (briefly) observed the other young mother not taking care of her pinks. I think she was just too young to really know what to do, and also had never been properly taken care of herself. My girls don't look pregnant yet, but I'm trying to prepare. I have extra tanks and equpiment, and I've been snuggling them like crazy to get them accustomed to being loved, a feeling which is new for them. What should I do if they don't take care of their babies? I have had one litter before, when another rat I received was pregnant so at least I'm not entirely lost. Also, anyone in the Milwaukee area looking to adopt? Haha


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* You might be able to contact a rescue and see if they have a mother than might nurse the little ones? Also I believe you can get kitten mixes and syringe that to them. I've never had a mother that wouldn't look after her kits so don't quote me on the kitten formula. I believe thatâ€™s what Iâ€™ve heard. Hope I helped *


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

My girl is pretty young too, but I think she is going to do her parenting thing cuz she is so skittish lately.


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

Some females will reject their young if they are stressed out at the time of birth or kept in a very noisy area when babies are first born. Try to keep her cage covered with a towel or something so that she can keep to herself and focus on birthing and such. Giving her a hidey house to use will also help. She can still be socialized late into her pregnancy, but avoid picking her up alot when she's heavily pregnant. Some moms really don't like being handled when they are big like that and it can stress them out.


----------



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

I'm from the Milwaukee area and I'd be willing to take a female rat to go with my two other girls, if she ends up having babies.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Im sorry this might be totally off topic but.... :| 

for those of you who have seen the newer version of Dawn of the Dead ((2004 i think)) isnt the Milwaukee area were the Zombi population started?? 
(((Sorry i didnt want to start a whole new topic just to ask this)))

Sorry i just think its pretty neat.. i always wondered were Milwaukee was located! im a big fan of Dawn of the Dead, its my number one fave horror movie.

I would so adopt if your girlies had babies if i was closer to you!!! but i live to far  good luck to them though.


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

hwt2752002 said:


> I'm from the Milwaukee area and I'd be willing to take a female rat to go with my two other girls, if she ends up having babies.


Well that would be just great! I think Beezus will be giving birth any day now. I'll keep you posted!

I believe Dawn of the Dead was set in Racine, which is 45 minutes south of Milwaukee. However, it was not filmed there-I remember in all the aerial shots the rooftops had pools...too cold here for that! Haha


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Well ofcourse it wasnt shot there most movies arnt shot in the place were they take place. All i remember is the radio saying Milwaukee... But thats cool


----------



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

dkirschling said:


> hwt2752002 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from the Milwaukee area and I'd be willing to take a female rat to go with my two other girls, if she ends up having babies.
> ...


Cool. Just keep me posted.


----------

